# 16 new MPTC Firearm Instructors



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would like to both congratulate and welcome into the firearm instructor family the 16 new instructors graduated today, the 18 of May from the S.E.M.P.T.A. training campus in New Bedford, MA!


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

As one of the above mentioned new 16 FI's I would like to take this opportunity too thank BB-59 & Ken for their incredible paitence & ability to teach. I learned more in the past week than I have at all the other MPTC training courses I have attended. 

The training was intense & safety oriented, never once did anyone feel like they were unsafe or being left behind. We qualified in pistol/shotgun & patrol rifle. We were walked through everything step by step. The class was serious but very fun, everyone was laughing at one point or another.

We had an excellent group, from all over Mass. Berlin,Framingham,Sandwich,Acushnet,Wayland,New Bedford,Fairhaven,Melrose,Stow and some others. All us were very impressed with what we learned & how natural it seemed to come to us with great instruction. If anyone gets a chance to take the Instructors course through New Bedford do it, you won't be dissapointed.

Thanks again BB-59
Ogzee28 :t:


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, anybody wondering who I am?

I was the guy with the full auto sig rifle and molested the female target dummy (Good times) 

unk: 

Later guys
Ogzee28


----------

